# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Bali Coral Farm- Aquacultura de corais no mar - Denpassar - Bali - Indonesia

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Bom dia

Um bom exemplo de propagação sustentada de corais em meio natural, o mar, sita em Denpassar, província de Bali, Indonésia.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg4Ry...ature=youtu.be






As senhoras na fotografia são respectivamente, Irene Yunani dona da empresa local de criação de corais, conhecida e tratada por Irene Corales no âmbito do negócio, e as duas outras senhoras são respectivamente as suas empregadas Nuthi e Karini
























Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Continuando ...

Trabalho de montagem/soldadura subaquática das estruturas metálicas de suporte para ancorar os corais





trabalho de manutenção


















A cor the uma Millepora verde-azulada pode ser mudada como exibido na foto abaixo













Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

espetacular.......................................

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Iluminação, circulação de água, aquecimento e Balling completo, tudo à borla... que inveja...  :SbSourire:   :Cool:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Muito bom... imagens fantásticas.

Não pude deixar de reparar na quantidade de algas que existe à volta dos corais, deve ali existir fosfato e nitrato qb para fazer crescer aquelas algas... Eheh!
Só gostava de conseguir reproduzir essa boa "sujeira" no aquário para ter estas cores.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Boa noite 

O Carlos Mota sabe bem o que representa o trabalho que o vídeo mostra, chama-se manutenção e é fundamental!!! Observem e perceberão melhor quando ouvem ou lêem que é necessário escovar as bases de fixação dos corais, etc. As trocas de água consideráveis também o são, neste caso o mar e a sua enormidade, encarregam-se disso.




Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

jardinagem no mar  :Wink: 




Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Bom dia

















"Plantio" dos corais  :Smile:  ... ancorar os corais ;-) ... neste caso é ao contrário ... desancorar os corais para preparar uma encomenda 





Acroporas ...










Montiporas ... 




Fim de um longo dia de trabalho  :Wink: 

Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Bom dia





















Acropora carduus 


Acropora Millepora


Seritophora


Favia 




Stylophora


Acropora








 



Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Boa tarde









Corais da área envolvente 






esponja laranja na zona envolvente 

Rocha viva cultivada 









esta até Valónia tem ... não falta nada ;-)


uma encomenda





[img]http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/428066_352230864821770_246651865_n.jpg[img]

Acropora formosa, carduus, tenuis - amostras para venda







Pessoas da Associação AKKII visitam a quinta e falam entre si calmamente com água pela cintura, completamente vestidos com roupa casual de andar na rua, como convém ;-)





Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Isto é doentio!!!!!   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Bom dia

Estive a falar com a Bali Coral, que me informou do nome das senhoras na fotografia abaixo 


e me explicou que a Senhora Irene Yunani (a senhora com fato de mergulho) ainda está a prender a técnica de coloração dos corais, ou seja, influenciar a coloração dos corais, o que em sistema fechado já conhecemos e sabemos, mas em sistema aberto, ou seja em pleno oceano será menos evidente ;-)

A cor the uma Millepora verde-azulada pode ser mudada como exibido nas fotos abaixo







um mix bem creativo de duas cores de acropora milepora



Para obter uma peça destas com esta cor, é necessário firmar contrato de compra com antecedência de cerca de 4 a 5 semanas (pressupõe o tempo necessário para alcançar a cor)



Peças XL são disponibilizadas em alternativa mas em quantidade limitada 



Peças fotografadas com a ondulação a passar por cima 



aqui podem ver um pequeno vídeo sobre a actividade da Srª Irene Yunani intitulado muito apropriadamente - My Lovely Job ;-)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=...5778946&type=3

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Boa tarde










































Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Bom dia

Quem estiver interessado pode agora subscrever o canal youtube de Bali Coral Farm - 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVg...YvEaXch1TQIPWA




Acropora Hoeksemani ... rara, é de águas profundas e crescimento lento




Este pequeno vídeo apresenta uma acropora millepora que foi colocada em Maio de 2010 na área envolvente da quinta marinha, no âmbito do programa de reposição de corais para garantir a sustentabilidade e consequente continuidade do meio ambiente e espécies e da cultura de corais e consequente negócio.
É assim que no presente se cultiva o futuro e promove a sustentabilidade e o equilíbrio ... Não é banindo nem proibindo que se protege!!!



Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Boa tarde

Nestas imagens acabadas de publicar há minutos, podem ver como vivem ouriços, peixes e os corais Herpolitha no recife 





e os ouriços que graças aos seus longos e perigosos espinhos, dão abrigo a peixes pequenos e alevins ;-)



Mais alguns animais do recife muito úteis 

Strombus


Heremitas de patas às listas azuis e castanhas


Taeniura limna - Perguntei à Bali Coral o que lhes dá de alimento, e esta informou-me que lhes fornece camarões vivos. 


Tubarões - esta é a época de recolha de tubarões em Bali


Imagens de outra quinta de cultura de corais no mar, fornecedora da Bali Coral










Ricordeas verde metálico







Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rúben Francisco

MEU DEUS.....
Obrigado Pedro por partilhares...

cumprimentos
Rùben

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Obrigado pela partilha.
Fogo...até doi os olhos.
Vida dicifil mas era um trabalho que não me importava.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Boa tarde

actualizações recentes... 

Uma encomenda 





Peças disponíveis ... mas não muito tempo 









......Mistura de cores ...


.... esta eu gosto particularmente ....




... e esta ... Acropora carduus ... 


... continuando ...













Esta é rara ... uma verdadeira Echinata ...


Pocillopora damicornis


Montipora foliosa 


A 1ª Equipa da Bali Coral ... 



Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Taborda

ehhhhhhhh também quero, aceitam voluntariado???  :Smile:

----------


## Horacio Ferreira

Boas

É que chamo de um trabalho de sonho.

Seria plausível uma encomenda para Portugal?

----------


## José Cruz

> Boas
> 
> É que chamo de um trabalho de sonho.
> 
> Seria plausível uma encomenda para Portugal?



Os corais dessa empresa também são comercializados cá.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas
> 
> É que chamo de um trabalho de sonho.
> 
> Seria plausível uma encomenda para Portugal?





> Os corais dessa empresa também são comercializados cá.


Boa tarde
Sim, é viável, de resto a empresa está à procura de clientes internacionais. Para tal é necessário reunir as condições legais e comerciais para ter o estatuto necessário e importar. Entre outros é necessário ter licença de importação de animais vivos, ter em seguida CITES de Importação para cada encomenda ... etc... No ICN poderão obter mais informações e compreender que além de caro, não é simples!
Quanto a serem comercializados já cá em Portugal, será uma questão a colocarem aos importadores que poderão ou não responder.

http://portal.icnb.pt/ICNPortal/vPT2007/

Formularios CITES e outros
https://servicos.icnb.pt/Link.EA.Web...FormsList.aspx

Formulário de Licença de Importação e/ou Exportação 
https://servicos.icnb.pt/Link.EA.Web...exportacao.pdf

Actualizações de hoje 





Sob luz de leds


Sarcophyton ... tipo couves no campo ...


Golfinhos de visita 


Hydnophora ... um coral que não tolera lá muito bem Kh acima de 9 ... ideal será 8, 8.5 dkh


Montipora digitata


Pocillopora damicornis


Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Pedro,

Obrigado pela partilha  :Smile: 

Se possível seria interessante saber qual o trajecto aéreo que as encomendas fazem até chegarem à Europa?

abraço

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Boas Pedro,
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha 
> 
> Se possível seria interessante saber qual o trajecto aéreo que as encomendas fazem até chegarem à Europa?
> 
> abraço


Olá Ricardo,

Desculpe, mas tenho que discordar desta questão...

Tive no dia 1 de Maio o privilégio de encontrar (conhecer pessoalmente) o Pedro Nuno,numa visita que fiz ao Carlos Mota no Fragário do Norte (fiz o 2 em 1) e sabendo que o Pedro tenciona ir para Bali ainda durante este ano, penso que será muito mais interessante saber:
1- como ir;
2- onde ficar;
3- quais são os contactos para poder visitar esta maravilha, etc.


Pedro Nuno, fico à espera de detalhes para poder sonhar com uma visita a este pontinho maravilhoso da Terra.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Bonito 
....
uma combinação interessante ... para lagoa por exemplo ... mas que tenha tudo bem fixo e alguma areia para a raia se abrigar...


Estes vão ficar bem no sistema triangular ... 


Este é melhor não ter corais a jeito ... 


Prontos para expedir ... lembrem-se que são embalados no mar!!! e isso faz muita diferença ... exige cuidados adicionais!!! 
 







Acroporas 




Acropora tenuis


Porites nigrescens 



From the Abyssal Mariana Trench
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Preparação de uma carga para a Europa - neste caso diz ser para a alemanha ... 




Combinações bicolores












Peças muito do meu agrado


Recolha de corais a ser efectuada com a presença do comprador ... desse modo escolhe directamente ...

Aproveito para ir informado que o voo a partir de Londres custa entre 600 e 800 euros ... sempre achei que quem importa devia de ir ao local e não encomendar à distância ... sempre pensei assim e continuo a pensar e dizer que é assim que deve ser ... fica a sugestão.

From the Abyssal Mariana Trench
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá Pedro Nuno,

Vai mandando informações vai...

... mas vou esperar pela tua experiência pessoal (tipo cobaia).

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

segue-se uma actualização ...



Acropora walindii 










De pequenino se aprende o oficio   


cultivo marinho   






Colheita feita, fechar a caixa da encomenda   


Equipa depois do trabalho e a Irene Yunan leva aquela peça para o sistema dela ... uma poça de maré nas trazeiras do jardim 




Encomenda para Hong Kong 










Outra encomenda...


Jardim marinho a 3 metros para a pausa ... o declive a seguir são 40 metros sempre a descer...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Gorgónia no declive do jardim ...




A maré subiu ...


Zona ... espinhosa ... do jardim 


Tudo tranquilo 


Repouso   


Posto de pesca ... remoto ... e paragem do "autocarro" marítimo 


Actividades 


De volta ao trabalho na quinta dos corais 




Dar formação a um formando




Pausa para almoço ... comida Indonésia ...


Continuar o trabalho

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Acropora carduus da ilha de Seribu






Colheita do coral









Na quinta da ilha de Seribu... entregue aos peixes ...  :SbPoisson6:  
























A quinta caseira da Irene Yunan ... nas palavras dela: my indoor coral farm : assorted corals 



my indoor coral farm :chalice & euphyllia

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Fantasticas fotos Pedro.
Obrigado pela partilha.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Segue mais uma actualização

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Montipora no local de cultura



Colheita 
Como poderão perceber ao ouvir o galo a cantar, é de facto muito cedo, o dia ainda mal nasceu, mas é assim que se tem de efectuar a colheita, logo pela alvorada, o mar é frio, os corais têm de ser envolvidos em película de plástico para não se atacarem mutuamente na caixa de transporte. O local é a Ilha de Seribu (significa Mil Ilhas) na baía de Djakarta

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira



----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> It's time to harvest the coral with kids ! . .







> Blue green metallic millepora







> Tiger shark!! — em shark island , bali.

















> above the water , still colourful









> "transit station"







> Echinata , top quality Ready stock







> Echinata







> Gomezii , millepora , tenuis

----------


## António Vitor

há pessoas com sorte muito bom é o que costumo dizer este hobby pode em vez de destruir reefs, pode promover a sua conservação, com conhecimento e "receitas" os melhores protectores dos recifes são os locais...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Já por várias vezes que me perguntam dados sobre a empresa Bali Coral ... aqui está!


Condições Gerais de venda




> Term and Condition
> 
> I. PAYMENT
> 1    Payment methode
> by Bank Transfer  or Western Union  . Payment by western union should be add 3% of total cost.
> Transfer fee must be paid by consignee.  And the copy of T/T must be send to us by fax or E-mail.
> Bank Account :
> BANK CIMB NIAGA Branch Sudirman Yogyakarta
> ACC No: 019-02-00037-11-5
> ...


como podem ler a quantidade mínima de encomenda são 120 corais e obviamente é necessário ter uma licença de importação, instalações legalmente aprovadas, etc...

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
 Pesquisa sempre agradável de seguir.
Já sabes se houver espaço na caixa que vais encomendar...diz qualquer coisinha :yb665: 
Cumps

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Viva
> Pesquisa sempre agradável de seguir.
> Já sabes se houver espaço na caixa que vais encomendar...diz qualquer coisinha
> Cumps


Olá Carlos, 

São várias caixas. O mínimo de encomenda são 120 peças.

Jardim de corais na Ilha Seribu







fresh from our coral farm !! After one hour in aquariums for adaptation and intensive monitoring


















deep water acropora : walindii


deep water acropora : simpleks


deep water acropora : gomezii , small size


restocking corals at Seribu island : few years ago it's a cultured, but now, became a 'wild corals' ( isto +e um excelente exemplo de sustentabilidade que sem a actividade comercial do cultivo e exportação de corais, poucas possibilidades senão mesmo nenhumas teria de existir e ser efectuado!!!! isto é que é atitude ambiental correcta que certas entidades ambientalistas deviam aprender.


Idem










sample of pics shipment today




















XL size




restocking at surrounding live rock : no more space available


new restocking after one week






sample of today's shipment












montipora : after 3 years






new montipora : above water


new montipora : underwater






Acropora hoeksemaii : the more I frag it, the more colour improvement


harvesting time today






















Ao Quilo ... quantos querem?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=...type=3&theater



acropora tenuis yellow with blue-pink tips








packing today

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

É melhor não quererem saber o que se pesca para comer 



Algumas destas peças poderão estar no Fragário do Norte ... já não me lembro direito o que foi para onde ...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> @ my indoor coral farm : prepare next shipment to US















> Acropora nobilis : The colony was not a wild coral, Its cultured, but become bigger after many years, and looks like "wild" acros.







> special collection , beautiful corals







> special collection, beautiful coral from Bali coral FB









> special collection from Bali coral FB







> other beautiful SPS coral from our farm !







> love the yellow metallic color







> millepora pink with yellow-orange tip







> the violet one...









> green neon-metallic







> assorted beautiful sps


















> mix sps











> shipment today to US







> Acropora Hoeksemaii Bali coral's collections - Acropora hoeksemaii : the more I frag it, the more colour improvement

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Alguém quer destas sobras ... podemos ceder ... ok como ninguém respondeu, ninguém quer ... vamos ter de ficar com tudo!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Caulastrea nas grades de crescimento no mar 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=...type=2&theater

Ir de jangada para o local de cultivo
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=...type=2&theater

Premnas
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=...type=2&theater

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Acropora tenuis laranja


Acropora tenuis amarela 


Acropora millepora

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Pedro,

Corais fantásticos, bela compilação de fotos, essa gente trabalha muito bem e deve-o fazer com prazer e dedicação.

Só de ver essas fotos dá aquela vontade de me enfiar no avião e ir até lá.

Continua a colocar fotos Pedro, é a nossa forma de estar também nesse local!

abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Actualização


Acropora secale


Acropora efflorensis


Acropora plana


Acropora tenuis azul


Acropora tenuis verde


Acropora millepora 


bali coral / PT Aksara Bahana Abadi as an object for interview with government to set up manual of maintenance procedure of coral farming




MA - SA - Farmer - Exporter !


the stake holder : the Role Model of Coral aquaculture for commercial purposes


Amostras de Acropora millepora 


















Acropora abrolensis


Acropora millepora sortida
Acropora millepora laranja 


Acropora millepora amarela/rosa


Acropora millepora azul-purpura-violeta


Acropora millepora azul-verde


Acropora millepora verde


Acropora carduus



Acropora echinata - True echinata


Acropora echinata na cultura - true echinata 


Acropora echinata amarela 


Acropora kimbensis


Acropora kimbensis - colonia grande


Acropora rosaria


Acropora rosaria


Acropora cerealis


Montipora 


Montipora foliosa


Montipora undata


Acroporas de águas profundas


Acropora plana


Acropora efflorensis


Acropora nobilis


Acropora batunae

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

memorabilia December 2007 : two samples of acropora broodstock just before put into coral sea farm


October 2007 @ Kukup beach, south of central java , Indonesia, the unique and interesting place of traditional marine ornamental fish market !

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira



----------

